# Bastion Banner Ad leads nowhere



## EricNoah (Jan 15, 2002)

The banner links to non-existant page http://www.bastionpress.com/Minions.htm

when it should be linking to 

http://www.bastionpress.com/Products/Minions.htm


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

Yup - they changes their site around; all fixed now though!


----------

